# Hello Everyone



## Tellingmyside

Hello everyone I came to this forum today because I found out that my husband uses this forum and I want everyone to hear my side of things.


----------



## Andy1001

Tellingmyside said:


> Hello everyone I came to this forum today because I found out that my husband uses this forum and I want everyone to hear my side of things.


You better elaborate because half the men on tam are now ****ting bricks.😳


----------



## toblerone

getting popcorn ready

signs point to it being the wife of taurus94, based on the fact that the one other post from this person is to that thread.


----------



## Yeswecan

Welcome. Looking forward to your side of the story.


----------



## anchorwatch

Have at it.


----------



## Yeswecan

I think it may have to do with http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/402977-big-deal-she-making.html


----------



## Dorrie

toblerone said:


> getting popcorn ready
> 
> signs point to it being the wife of taurus94, based on the fact that the one other post from this person is to that thread.


I'm kind of hoping she is the spouse of Taurus94. If he's anything like the Taurus I used to drive, then they're both constantly over-heating ! I sent the car to the junkyard. . . maybe whoever has the other Taurus should do the same ?


----------



## Yeswecan

Dorrie said:


> I'm kind of hoping she is the spouse of Taurus94. If he's anything like the Taurus I used to drive, then they're both constantly over-heating ! I sent the car to the junkyard. . . maybe whoever has the other Taurus should do the same ?


It appear she is.


----------



## toblerone

Dorrie said:


> I'm kind of hoping she is the spouse of Taurus94. If he's anything like the Taurus I used to drive, then they're both constantly over-heating ! I sent the car to the junkyard. . . maybe whoever has the other Taurus should do the same ?


Mine only overheated because of a crack in the engine coolant reservoir. Other than that is was p good.

It still had a billion thousand miles on it though so I got something else.


----------



## Bonkers

Andy1001 said:


> You better elaborate because half the men on tam are now ****ting bricks.😳


Clever.


----------



## KevinZX

Looking forward to your version of events, good luck.


----------



## Bonkers

KevinZX said:


> Looking forward to your version of events, good luck.


It's on the other thread which should be called "Him vs her"


----------

